# [Library] AppListManager



## mahdi75 (Sep 20, 2016)

Windows APIs for retrieving list of apps work very slowly, and also they don't show installed legacy apps (WP8 xap packages). This library solves these issues.

This library includes a built-in caching mechanism; so after the first scan, It'll take only a few seconds to refresh data. Also, this library extracts information about legacy apps by calling a legacy API and then extracting information manually from each app's files.

I'm already using this in the new version of App Data Manage Tool (You can compare the app start speed between version 2.1.0 and 1.5.4)

_License: You can use this library in your apps and modify it to fit your needs, as long as you mention the name `AppListManager` and the name of the publisher `Mahdi Ghiasi` with a link to the repository in Github._

*GitHub repository link:* https://github.com/mghiasi75/AppListManager


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks for writing this! I've been considering writing something that would scrape the registry for installed apps, because (as you say) the public APIs are bad. I may just use your library instead. Thank you for open sourcing it!


----------



## mahdi75 (Oct 12, 2016)

Library updated with a better way to load legacy apps info, thanks to @gus33000.


----------

